# Sue's Westminster Pix 2012



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Rushing out to see Marina but here are some pix from Maltese judging this morning. Had a wonderful time today as always at Westminster. Hope I got these all right. Wasn't sure of one. Correct me if I'm wrong. See you later.

Ch. Richelieu's Here Comes Trouble Again









Ch. Scylla's Small Kraft Re-Lit

































































Ch. Richelieu's Here Comes Trouble Again

















































G CH Bevway Quite a Dish


















Judge









GCH Chrisman's Shiny Toy Gun


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Boy those are really great pics!!! How in the world could you judge those beautiful dog's??? They all look perfect to me!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Great pics -- thanks for sharing. BTW -- this judge, Judy Webb, is from here in Albuquerque, NM. She lives very close to my office.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Wow Sue, you got some great pictures. Who won?


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

They just take your breath away don't they.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

The Chrisman's private area looks a little red, but otherwise, I like him the best.


----------



## dancin machine (Oct 28, 2011)

*GCH. Bevway Quite A Dish - Dottie goes Best of Opposite Sex at Westminster*

Nice pictures of today's show. As info GCH. Bevway Quite a Dish was 
Best of Opposite Sex this morning at Westminster. Shown below winning a Group One, she was absolutely stunning today. Congrats to Beverly and Wayne. It was fun to be there with Bev and Wayne and see Dottie strut her stuff. She is also seen in Sue's photos below with Diane.

Permission to post picture from Beverly Quilliam.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Wowza how did you get such great seats?? They are all so gorgeous. In the one photo Ch. Scylla's Small Kraft Re-Lit is looking directly into your camera.


----------



## Orchid (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for posting! Can't wait to watch on TV tonight. I've been wondering which dogs were competing this year.


----------



## Orchid (Sep 25, 2011)

I have a question. I just looked up the Westminister 2012 Maltese Entries and 7 out of the 13 entries were listed as "Absent." 

Did they just not show up? Were they sick or what could have happened?


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks for sharing...great pics


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I love Westminster. I love all (well, most) dogs. All (most) are special in their own endearing ways. But, come on - these angels on earth, who float over the ground like they're gliding? Maltese truly are the most beautiful creatures on earth. And, no, I'm not biased...


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Sue, great pictures...they are all so beautiful!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Sometimes dogs are entered and then the handler/owner/breeder cannot be there, or they don't think they can win against a certain dog also entered or there is a judge change which alters their desire to be there. ..........orrrr someone could be sick. lol


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Sue, thank you for the wonderful pictures. Couldn't find any on Westminsters website today.

Congratulations to Tara Martin Rowell, #5, with Ch. Scylla's Small Kraft Re-Lit who won Best of Breed. He's a beautiful dog, saw him at Longview Dog Show in July, he won there also. His sire is a well known winner, Tommy.

I wondered what happened to Tammy Simon's two invited dogs; they were not there!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Furbabies mom said:


> Boy those are really great pics!!! How in the world could you judge those beautiful dog's??? They all look perfect to me!!!!


Thanks, Deborah. I have no idea how they judge. They all look amazing and I'm really clueless. And watching the Juniors later, I was even cluelessier. :w00t::HistericalSmiley:


Lacie's Mom said:


> Great pics -- thanks for sharing. BTW -- this judge, Judy Webb, is from here in Albuquerque, NM. She lives very close to my office.


Lynn, thanks for the info on the judge. 


revakb2 said:


> Wow Sue, you got some great pictures. Who won?


Thanks, Reva. Here were the standings:

MALTESE
Judge: Ms. Judy Webb
Day: February 13, 2012
Time: 9:30
Ring: 7

Best of Breed:

5 Ch Scylla's Small Kraft Re-Lit 
Breed: Maltese
Sex: Dog
AKC: TR 94461701
Date of Birth: November 18, 2009
Breeder: Vicki Abbott & Tara Martin Rowell
Sire: Ch Bhe-Jei's Pinball Wizard
Dam: Scylla's Small Kraft Sparkle N' Shine
Owner: Debbie Burke & Ron Scott & Tara Martin Rowell
Photos: Breed judging


Best of Opposite Sex:

12 GCH Bevway Quite A Dish 
Breed: Maltese
Sex: Bitch
AKC: TR 79734601
Date of Birth: July 12, 2008
Breeder: E Wayne Baker & Beverly Quilliam
Sire: Bevway J Uana Repete
Dam: Bevway Potsey
Owner: E Wayne Baker & Beverly Quilliam
Photos: Breed judging


Award of Merit:
Shared by: 
14 GCH Chrisman's Shiny Toy Gun 
Breed: Maltese
Sex: Dog
AKC: TR 91774102
Date of Birth: October 05, 2009
Breeder: Manny Comitini & Christopher Vicari
Sire: Ch Marcris Spirit Of Love
Dam: Ch Chrisman-Rhapsody Chills-N-Thrills
Owner: Tony MacKenzie & Kimberly MacKenzie

and

7 Ch Richelieu's Here Comes Trouble Again 
Breed: Maltese
Sex: Dog
AKC: TR 87714701
Date of Birth: January 23, 2009
Breeder: Pat Keen-Fernandes & Judy E McQuiston
Sire: Ch White Field Here Comes Trouble
Dam: Richelieu American Beauty
Owner: L Sarah Lawrence & Judy E McQuiston



Tanner's Mom said:


> They just take your breath away don't they.


I know Marti. Every time I come home from Westminster (this is my third) I fall more in love with our breed.


zooeysmom said:


> The Chrisman's private area looks a little red, but otherwise, I like him the best.


:eek2_gelb2::shocked::brownbag:


dancin machine said:


> Nice pictures of today's show. As info GCH. Bevway Quite a Dish was
> Best of Opposite Sex this morning at Westminster. Shown below winning a Group One, she was absolutely stunning today. Congrats to Beverly and Wayne. It was fun to be there with Bev and Wayne and see Dottie strut her stuff. She is also seen in Sue's photos below with Diane.
> 
> Permission to post picture from Beverly Quilliam.


Thanks so much. I was hoping to meet Beverly but she wasn't in the benching area any time that I was there.


Crystal&Zoe said:


> Wowza how did you get such great seats?? They are all so gorgeous. In the one photo Ch. Scylla's Small Kraft Re-Lit is looking directly into your camera.


Crystal, secret of Westminster...buy the cheapest seats and then just go down to the ring about a half hour before the event and wiggle your way next to it. :chili::chili: The breed before you usually clears out with it's spectators and it's perfect. :thumbsup:


Orchid said:


> Thanks for posting! Can't wait to watch on TV tonight. I've been wondering which dogs were competing this year.


You're welcome Mimi. Glad I could be there to take pix and video. Lynn later answered why there are absentees.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

TLR said:


> Thanks for sharing...great pics


Thanks, Tracey


Bonnie's Mommie said:


> I love Westminster. I love all (well, most) dogs. All (most) are special in their own endearing ways. But, come on - these angels on earth, who float over the ground like they're gliding? Maltese truly are the most beautiful creatures on earth. And, no, I'm not biased...


I'm also not biased. :innocent: They really look like they're floating and oh those faces. Can't help it. I love the breed.


donnad said:


> Sue, great pictures...they are all so beautiful!


Thanks, Donna. Wish you could have been there.


Cosy said:


> Sometimes dogs are entered and then the handler/owner/breeder cannot be there, or they don't think they can win against a certain dog also entered or there is a judge change which alters their desire to be there. ..........orrrr someone could be sick. lol


Thanks, Brit. :thumbsup: Could be any of those.


Malt Shoppe said:


> Sue, thank you for the wonderful pictures. Couldn't find any on Westminsters website today.
> 
> Congratulations to Tara Martin Rowell, #5, with Ch. Scylla's Small Kraft Re-Lit who won Best of Breed. He's a beautiful dog, saw him at Longview Dog Show in July, he won there also. His sire is a well known winner, Tommy.
> 
> ...


I'm like one of those Access Hollywood shows. Access Westminster, getting you the first pictures. B)Don't know about Tammy's. Was next to a woman who has one of her Maltese and hoped to see her


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

First and foremost Happy Birthday and Valentines Day to your handsome hunk Tyler:wub::aktion033:
Second, I really enjoyed your pics of the Hot Mammas' and of Westminster. Made us feel like we were there:chili:. So much fun to see!!!!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

*Wow! Awesome. I really enjoyed them. the winner deserved Best in Breed. Thanks so much Sue! What beautiful Maltese. * :aktion033:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Sue... PLEASE give Tyler a big ol slurpy kiss on his sweet head for me on his Birthday tomorrow!

I too am madly in love with the Maltese breed. When they are being shown, they look like they have Chiffon covering them, floating in the air; so beautiful.

They just picked the Pekingese; UGH....I prayed they would NOT pick that one. I have nothing against them, I just hate the way they fluff out the hair and then waddle like a walking hassock! So many beautiful toy dogs to choose from, why do they constantly pick the Peke???


----------



## Orchid (Sep 25, 2011)

I also was surprised at the peke win! The Maltese was the prettiest one up there as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maisie and Me said:


> First and foremost Happy Birthday and Valentines Day to your handsome hunk Tyler:wub::aktion033:
> Second, I really enjoyed your pics of the Hot Mammas' and of Westminster. Made us feel like we were there:chili:. So much fun to see!!!!!


Aw, Michelle - thank you so much. I kept thinking "he coulda been a contender" when I go to these shows, but his family jewels kept him from that career. My gain :chili::chili: Can't believe he's going to be three tomorrow. Wish you could have joined us for the dinner and Westminster. Maybe someday. :chili:


Sammie said:


> *Wow! Awesome. I really enjoyed them. the winner deserved Best in Breed. Thanks so much Sue! What beautiful Maltese. * :aktion033:


Thanks, Kandis. Hank was really handsome but I'm also in love with Gunner. They're all outstanding. :thumbsup:


Malt Shoppe said:


> Sue... PLEASE give Tyler a big ol slurpy kiss on his sweet head for me on his Birthday tomorrow!
> 
> I too am madly in love with the Maltese breed. When they are being shown, they look like they have Chiffon covering them, floating in the air; so beautiful.
> 
> They just picked the Pekingese; UGH....I prayed they would NOT pick that one. I have nothing against them, I just hate the way they fluff out the hair and then waddle like a walking hassock! So many beautiful toy dogs to choose from, why do they constantly pick the Peke???


Claire - thanks, I told Tyler and he's sending kisses back to you. I agree about the Maltese today...they look like they're floating. :wub::wub: I totally don't get the Peke winning Best of Group (or whatever it's called). He looks like something I'd see in my yard in VT that would cause me to run in the door and lock it. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Uh oh, I've probably ticked off a lot of Peke people.:innocent:


Orchid said:


> I also was surprised at the peke win! The Maltese was the prettiest one up there as far as I'm concerned!


Mimi, couldn't agree with you more. :aktion033:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks Sue for sharing the wonderful pictures, i almost felt like i was there. :biggrin: I have been able to watch the show yet, was in class so had to record...so very disappointed that the peke won...well i guess if you like waddling ottomans than i guess the peke was the one.


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for the great photos, Sue! What a great ringside experience! :w00t:

I absolutely loved all of the Malts. They were all so beautiful! :wub:

As for the Peke win, I agree, but I wasn't in the ring. I can remember one Westminister show years ago when an absolutely gorgeous little pomeranian won Best of Show, and afterward one of the judges said, "I just couldn't help myself. He BEGGED me to choose him!" This tells me that the judges are looking at that little extra "spark" of showmanship or attitude that each dog possesses. So the judges are also looking for something that we don't necessarily "see". One of the reason's I'm so jazzed about Pat's new Cherish is because that pup just OOZES attitude-- you can see it in the photos. B)

Anyhow, if they went for "beauty" alone, the Malts would be a shoo-in every year. :wub:


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

> One of the reason's I'm so jazzed about Pat's new Cherish is because that pup just OOZES attitude-- you can see it in the photos.


Oh, my gosh... I meant CARINA's gorgeous Cherish, of course! :brownbag:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Who is handling Richelieu's Here Comes Trouble Again? And who is Pat showing? Just curious.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

pammy4501 said:


> Who is handling Richelieu's Here Comes Trouble Again? And who is Pat showing? Just curious.


Keno (Richelieu's Here Comes Trouble) is being handled by Sarah Lawrence, his co-owner. Pat is showing Ch Richelieu's Valentino, who is a half brother to Truffles and Emma (same dad). Vinnie is a sweetheart! Marina just adores him. She has shown him for Pat a few times. Here is a pic of them after judging


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you for posting these, Sue.:wub: Great pics! I have goosebumps.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Those pictures are just breathtaking. Thank you so much for sharing. I has been a few years since a Maltese has won the toy group. I don't know why they don't win more often. They all look as if they are floating around the ring.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

These are some super fun photos, Sue :chili: thanks for sharing them along


----------

